# All in favor of...



## p42o (Aug 22, 2011)

...the mods creating a separate category in the forums here to discuss buying/selling/stock and other aspects oh TouchPad so this area can stick to the DroidTouch/TouchDown/ any android / webOS development say "I" !!

just a thought


----------



## Ludasmith (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm in favor of having all posts and threads post only after approved. The amount of people that can't read, can't help, and get pissy when no one wants to hold their hand is ridiculous.

So yeah, a separate section and this section can be for people that have a clue.

Signed,

Someone that doesn't have a clue but can at least read


----------



## Joe_T (Jun 21, 2011)

It’s obvious there are a lot of people who signed up recently just to sell their TP. Since these people have no interest in development and I‘m in favor of closing those threads.


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

On one hand I agree with Joe about closing these threads since they're irrelevant, but on the other hand I kind of agree with creating a separate section for them.
There are a lot of people here who want to participate in the project but are unable to acquire the touchpads. If a separate section would help to get these persons some hardware, I think it's a good idea.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

lol agreed, i'm down for there to be a selling thread(s)


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

A quick addendum to my post, I'm concerned about fraud.


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

IMO this isn't a selling place, do that on craigslist or ebay.


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

Rakeesh said:


> IMO this isn't a selling place, do that on craigslist or ebay.


+1 I agree 110%


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Rakeesh said:


> IMO this isn't a selling place, do that on craigslist or ebay.


I very much agree. I wouldn't buy one off some guy that only has one post, specifically to sell it and not get involved in the community at all.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

this cant happen. we dont allow people to sell stuff on this site. its in the site rules. if u want to setup something in PM's feel free. but we wont make a subforum for this. and threads meant to sell touchpads will be deleted.take it to ebay or craigslist. Honestly taking them to ebay would be the smarter move anyways. Because fraud will be a huge factor when it comes to everyone selling and buying these touchpads off each other.


----------



## p42o (Aug 22, 2011)

Fair enough. 
Thanks SyNiK4L!


----------

